# WHY PEOPLE KEEP REAR-ENDING Autonomous Cars



## Kobayashi Maru (Jun 13, 2018)

Look at every robo-car crash report filed in California and you get the picture-one that reveals a striking pattern.

https://www.wired.com/story/self-driving-car-crashes-rear-endings-why-charts-statistics/

In September of this year, for example, three self-driving cars were side-swiped. Another three were rear-ended. One of them by a bicycle.

And that's not even the strangest one: In June, an AV operated by General Motors' self-driving arm Cruise got bumped in the back-by a human driving another Cruise.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

That's bound to happen when you mix humans and machines. Then everyone else on the road would be expected to perform at the same intelligence level as the autonomous cars, which by our nature is impossible to do. After all we're only human


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

People are far better than “autonomous” cars. They keep causing accidents bc they do dumb unexpected things


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

If those cars only do the speed limit, then it is not keeping up with the flow of traffic.


----------



## dennis09 (Apr 4, 2017)

Here in SF they just stop in the middle of the road with no warning, even when traffic is clear and unobstructed. Don't know why they do this but it doesn't surprise me at all. I've almost rear ended 2 of them that suddenly stopped mid intersection.


----------



## Kobayashi Maru (Jun 13, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> If those cars only do the speed limit, then it is not keeping up with the flow of traffic.


It may be time for traffic flow to slow down.
Speed kills



dennis09 said:


> Here in SF they just stop in the middle of the road with no warning, even when traffic is clear and unobstructed. Don't know why they do this but it doesn't surprise me at all. I've almost rear ended 2 of them that suddenly stopped mid intersection.


Probably a good idea Not to tailgate a SDC. Like dating a BiPolar person. Ya never know what she's going to do next or from what field she'll lob a ball from.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Kobayashi Maru said:


> Look at every robo-car crash report filed in California and you get the picture-one that reveals a striking pattern.
> 
> https://www.wired.com/story/self-driving-car-crashes-rear-endings-why-charts-statistics/
> 
> ...


Because ROBO CARS are unaware of things Behind them
Have no PRACTICAL LEARNING CAPABILITY THAT PROVIDES THEM " "INTUITION "

Low flying birds will bring Robo Cars to a Halt for sport.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

The autocars are learning to break check. They are aware of tailgaters and act appropriately. They know they are entitled.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Flaming ROBO CARS.

EVERYWHERE.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Kobayashi Maru said:


> Probably a good idea Not to tailgate a SDC. Like dating a BiPolar person. Ya never know what she's going to do next or from what field she'll lob a ball from.


You should know. You're not even in the SDC industry so why all the sock puppets?


----------



## Mile HighMile645! (Oct 1, 2018)

njn said:


> The autocars are learning to break check. They are aware of tailgaters and act appropriately. They know they are entitled.


Waymo had training wheels on for the first 10 million miles, and it worked. Not even so much as a scratch on anyone. Truly an astounding feat. All they have to do now for the commercial service is crank the aggression driving knob up 20 percent.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mile HighMile645! said:


> Waymo had training wheels on for the first 10 million miles, and it worked. Not even so much as a scratch on anyone. Truly an astounding feat. All they have to do now for the commercial service is crank the aggression driving knob up 20 percent.


Just Like a Roomba will clean the floor . ..
Eventually . . .

Yet its a Gimmik

A notariety

Not Efficient.


----------



## Mile HighMile645! (Oct 1, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Just Like a Roomba will clean the floor . ..
> Eventually . . .
> 
> Yet its a Gimmik
> ...


Not a gimmick, it's real. Waymo can actually program all their cars to be more assertive by simply tweaking the software. Imagine if Uber could make all Uber drivers be less assertive with just the push of a button.

"Today, our cars are programmed to be cautious and courteous above all, because that's the safest thing to do. We're working on striking the balance between this and being assertive as we master maneuvers that are tough for everyone on the road. For example, merging lanes in fast-moving traffic requires a driver to be both assertive enough to complete the maneuver without causing others to brake and smooth enough to feel pleasant to our passengers."

https://medium.com/waymo/where-the-next-10-million-miles-will-take-us-de51bebb67d3


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> If those cars only do the speed limit, then it is not keeping up with the flow of traffic.


Exactly I drive on one road where the speed limit is 40 and if you don't do 50 you get tail gated and even at 50 people tail gate you to go faster but I have to drive there in the left lane to get into the left turning lane because otherwise it's impossible to get into that lane, that's gonna be an issue with SDC too.


----------



## Kobayashi Maru (Jun 13, 2018)

Lee239 said:


> Exactly I drive on one road where the speed limit is 40 and if you don't do 50 you get tail gated and even at 50 people tail gate you to go faster but I have to drive there in the left lane to get into the left turning lane because otherwise it's impossible to get into that lane, that's gonna be an issue with SDC too.


▪It's the human element that needs vehicle operation retraining.
▪Training can commence when U tailgate a SDC it snaps an image of ur tags followed by a $100 moving violation citation arriving in ur mailbox.

Will you tailgate the SDC again? If u do, another $100 moving violation fine. Don't pay in 30 days? Fine doubles to $200. Points cause your insurance premiums to increase. (Are u having fun yet?)

Don't pay, State won't allow you to renew your vehicle registration.
Possible bench warrant issued for ur arrest for unpaid fines. 
Drivers license suspension.

Result: the human element starts driving at the speed limit.

No more "keeping up with traffic" nonsense

Humans Re-educated by robots and wallet


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Kobayashi Maru said:


> ▪It's the human element that needs vehicle operation retraining.
> ▪Training can commence when U tailgate a SDC it snaps an image of ur tags followed by a $100 moving violation citation arriving in ur mailbox.
> 
> Will you tailgate the SDC again? If u do, another $100 moving violation fine. Don't pay in 30 days? Fine doubles to $200. Points cause your insurance premiums to increase. (Are u having fun yet?)
> ...


Great so now SDC are going to issue tickets? Yeah that's gonna go over great with the general public.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> Great so now SDC are going to issue tickets? Yeah that's gonna go over great with the general public.


Pay no attention to his fantasy. He's just trolling.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Any car, even sdc's, that stop the flow of traffic are guilty of an infraction for "impeding the flow of traffic". 

It should be sdc's getting tickets.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Buses already issue tickets, why not autocars? It will be required for these cars to have an uplink to the government.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Off-topic: Kobayashi Maru , I love your name! I was trying to describe this to my boss when our department had too much work to do, not enough people to do it, and was already working overtime.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Any car, even sdc's, that stop the flow of traffic are guilty of an infraction for "impeding the flow of traffic".
> 
> It should be sdc's getting tickets.


Yep. There are times on the freeways when everyone including the cops are going 80 mph.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

goneubering said:


> Yep. There are times on the freeways when everyone including the cops are going 80 mph.


There's times I'm going 75 and people are still blasting past like I'm hardly moving...


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

"If you don't want me to drive the speed limit in the left hand lane, stop putting in left hand exits."


----------

